# Does anyone embroider with quilts?



## StillLearning (Apr 27, 2022)

During Covid I’ve been working on embroidery blocks and assembling them into quilts. Does anyone enjoy this hobby or a variation?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 27, 2022)

StillLearning said:


> During Covid I’ve been working on embroidery blocks and assembling them into quilts. Does anyone enjoy this hobby or a variation?


I know a quilter, but the embroidery blocks is quite unique!


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 27, 2022)

I'm working on that very thing right now. I've done a mixture of applique and embroidery on different blocks. I'm now doing birds and blossoms. I shall put it all together when I have enough blocks, but I intend to make a wall-hanging not a bed quilt.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> I'm working on that very thing right now. I've done a mixture of applique and embroidery on different blocks. I'm now doing birds and blossoms. I shall put it all together when I have enough blocks, but I intend to make a wall-hanging not a bed quilt.


This sounds wonderful. I would certainly appreciate seeing a picture of your finished work.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 27, 2022)

Shalimar said:


> This sounds wonderful. I would certainly appreciate seeing a picture of your finished work.


I can try but I don't have much skill with a camera!


----------



## StillLearning (Apr 27, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> I'm working on that very thing right now. I've done a mixture of applique and embroidery on different blocks. I'm now doing birds and blossoms. I shall put it all together when I have enough blocks, but I intend to make a wall-hanging not a bed quilt.


I would love to see your work.


----------



## jujube (Apr 27, 2022)

My best friend turns out some stunning  embroidered block quilts.  I'm amazed at how quickly she can get them done.

I used to do a lot of embroidery but the eyes started giving out and I needed a blood transfusion from the needle pricks in the fingers....LOL.


----------



## oldaunt (Apr 27, 2022)

yep. I do a lot of just regular quilts too


----------



## StillLearning (Apr 28, 2022)

oldaunt said:


> yep. I do a lot of just regular quilts too


Those are absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Pinky (Apr 28, 2022)

Lovely work! My son-in-law's mother belongs to a quilting guild. Not a day goes by that she is not working on a piece. It truly is an art unto itself.


----------



## oldaunt (Apr 28, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Lovely work! My son-in-law's mother belongs to a quilting guild. Not a day goes by that she is not working on a piece. It truly is an art unto itself.


I work on quilting almost every day, and I hand quilt them all.  Some become gifts, and some I sell.


----------

